# Knitter's earrings



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I've got these new little antique bronze balls-of-wool-with-knitting-needles charms,.....
How cute are they??? l've been trying different earwires with them..


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Darling! Where did you find the charms?


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Dlclose said:


> Darling! Where did you find the charms?


Where l find most of my jewellery supplies! ....on etsy.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love 'em! ... especially the longer ones!


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Love them with the pearl


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I like the pearl one the best as it has high contrast to the brass fixings. By the way, I love brass fixings, I think they add an old world charm to them. I buy most of my fixings and beads from Michaels.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cute indeed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

They're great! I like the longer ones with the pearl, too.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Love these both styles! X


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the pearl one to. Very perky looking.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I love the first longer one with the pearl.


----------



## DonnaJean1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

Love the pearl one, makes the charm pop


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

CUTE!

Hazel


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I'll be...those ARE cute!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

They are very cute.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

love all your work hilary how much ill want these for sure


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

They are neat !


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Karenno1 said:


> love all your work hilary how much ill want these for sure


Hi Karen! did you mean, "...how much? - l'll want these...." or " ...how much l'll want these......" ? LOL


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

how much i definatly want these please


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Karenno1 said:


> how much i definatly want these please


http://www.etsy.com/ie/listing/221842955/knitting-earringsiittle-antique-bronze?ref=shop_home_active_1
I've put them in my etsy shop...


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Like the pearl but not the long wire. Cute charm


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I made a few of these too


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~~ very nice


----------



## Tutuknit2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Love the one with the pearl. Can you tell me how long it is? Thanks.


----------

